# 10 Ten Drain Cleaning Tips?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I will start, you follow......maybe ?

1) Use a stainless cable on acids like liquid plumber

2)

3)

4)

5)

etc


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

1) Use a stainless cable on acids like liquid plumber
2)close off one side of double bowl sink if using a plunger


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

******* said:


> I will start, you follow......maybe ?
> 
> 1) Use a stainless cable on acids like liquid plumber
> 
> ...


 mjcoleman #2


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

1) Use a stainless cable on acids like liquid plumber

2)Close off one side of double bowl sink if using a plunger

3)Stand to one side when opening test tee

4)Keep your mouth closed when opening said test tee

5)

6)

7)

8)

9)

10)









paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

1) Use a stainless cable on acids like liquid plumber

2)Close off one side of double bowl sink if using a plunger

3)Stand to one side when opening test tee

4)Keep your mouth closed when opening said test tee

5)Dont put your fingers in mouth before washing your hands.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

5) Don't get any on you.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

6. if you get any on you, get it off of you.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

meh, Ok , haha , guess the tip thing went south


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Tell customer to open cleanout if its outside on rainy days until you can get there


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

never use a general pressure plunger on back to back lavs


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

try to run water thru drain after every job to wash out line and clean cable keep plenty of wd 40 to spray on open reel type machines I like to see my cable keep all kinks out of cables thats why I use hollow core cables ( thats what splice cores are for ) my 11/16 BY 175 ft has been on my gorlitz for over 2 yrs only 1 splice no one uses my machines but me


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Always run water during and after clearing a drain.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

always use GFI and never work outside in rain


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

AMEN DUCK I only take cash or checks only had 4 or 5 bad checks in 30 plus yrs let all customers know in advance its COD like mcdonalds but some customers are special give them 3 days to pay max or back to cod


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> Tell customer to open cleanout if its outside on rainy days until you can get there


Inside or outside :laughing:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Igot a call today wanting a price on a stopped up tub after I questioned him it was both tub and toilet and then I asked has this happened before ? He said yes and they went on roof and opened it with a small snake I then asked how long ago he said a couple of months and that was none of my business I told him to let his fingers do the walking and if he got a price under 350 to take it he called back a few hrs ago I declined said I was going fishing its great to be retired


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

#20- If you are a DIYer reading these tips. CALL A PLUMBER.

That is all.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> Igot a call today wanting a price on a stopped up tub after I questioned him it was both tub and toilet and then I asked has this happened before ? He said yes and they went on roof and opened it with a small snake I then asked how long ago he said a couple of months and that was none of my business I told him to let his fingers do the walking and if he got a price under 350 to take it he called back a few hrs ago I declined said I was going fishing its great to be retired


Sounds like it 



ILPlumber said:


> #20- If you are a DIYer reading these tips. CALL A PLUMBER.
> 
> That is all.


Agreed, just call now


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> #20- If you are a DIYer reading these tips. CALL A PLUMBER.
> 
> That is all.


 
exactly!! it's dangerous and dirty work. you have no business trying this type of work, you could get hurt. or worse. 










paul


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Send the new guy.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Guess I have gotten picky never give exact price over phone always ask to look before you leap WhenI started over 30 yrs ago I left cards at local rental centers when folks brought back machines kinked and their hands messed up I had guys giving them my cards I would then take them a 5 dollar bill by after finishing call that was way back when and with 2 men roof jobs were easy I always kept 150 to 175 ft on machines and I was younger and dumber in those days


----------



## BatonPlumbing (Dec 30, 2008)

Keep a few boxes of baking soda on the truck, and always ask if customer has used drain cleaner lately, if so use baking soda to help neutralize the acid, while rodding drain and after opening.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

BatonPlumbing said:


> Keep a few boxes of baking soda on the truck, and always ask if customer has used drain cleaner lately, if so use baking soda to help neutralize the acid, while rodding drain and after opening.


 
that works. even with the soda, it makes your cables brittle though.



paul


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

#??) Inspect plumbing system so you can get an idea of where your cable may go. 
ex: cable a tub and get cable stuck in drum trap. Seen it and came close once. I always look before I cable, if possible.
Rather spend 15 minutes or so looking than 1 hour or 2 with it hung up.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

speaking of drain cleaning, please go to the pictures section and I will show you what happened the other day......

I alwasy fill my mainlines up before I clean them so I know when I pop the stoppage, also the head pressure behind helps wash away all the milkshake.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

be sure to inform them about your tail light guarantee


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

damn im new i hate to start the conversion yep get a water head whenever possible so you can hear that money making gurggle blooping sound when sewer opens sounds like a big old valve opening lol$$$to everyone here knows that good sound!!! xxxx opening


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't wear loose gloves!


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

take a shower when you get home


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Those are not mice!!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Those are not mice!!


 


Oh geeze, I cannot believe my nanny did that...........


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't do any drain cleaning during a FULL moon.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> take a shower when you get home


 I just lol'd


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

para1 said:


> Don't do any drain cleaning during a FULL moon.


I dont understand that?


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmm, where to start:

1)When you start binding, pull back till it spins free then hit the obstruction again till it's loose. Opposite results can include broken arms and broken hearts. 

2)Single cleanout can easily mean a new toilet for the customer, be carefull and tell them to listen for a "clanging" sound.

3)Kinetic water ram will clear any line with any obstruction at around 1500 p.s.i., GUARANTEED.

4)If you pull back roots, keep running the line untill you get no more roots or you will be back next week. 

5)For really bad kitchen lines, you know the ones that the local tortilla factory uses to flush down used OIL......cutters, spades, retreivers wont work, tie on an old rag and push it out, and try to get free tortillas, their delicious.

6)For tubs that are impossible to get your small cable through, kick that baby in reverse a sec or two, it'll go. 

7)ALWAYS make sure your blades are tight.........ALWAYS.

8)Run your cable all the way out even if the clog is just a few feet down, better to be 10 feet too long than 1 inch too short.

9)If a customer insists that you just need to run that "snake" down right here!......Probably will want to do some more investigating first no matter how persistant they are. 

10)If the line is clear and the cable is still splashing in the main line, thats a belly, it will clog again it's just a matter of time.

"I dont see why that costs Xammount..!!!"

"Sir, how much would i have to pay you to stick your head in my toilet...?"

"You take cash right?"


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"I dont see why that costs Xammount..!!!"

"Sir, how much would i have to pay you to stick your head in my toilet...?"

"You take cash right?"

:thumbsup: well said, indeed.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

-Always use drop clothes or cardboard to protect the floors and walls.
-get the price in writing before you start.
-listen to what the customer has to say but come to own conclusions on the problem.
-buy a k60(hahaha) and a drum machine-show no loyalty to brand or type of equipment; ensure that you have equipment for any situation
-use kneepads or foam padding for your knees
-buy a k60(couldn't resist)


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I may get blasted here but, I believe "liquid plumber" is actually a strong base. Similar to potassium hydroxide(red devil) or sodium hydroxide.



******* said:


> I will start, you follow......maybe ?
> 
> 1) Use a stainless cable on acids like liquid plumber
> 
> ...


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Protech said:


> I may get blasted here but, I believe "liquid plumber" is actually a strong base. Similar to potassium hydroxide(red devil) or sodium hydroxide.


 I believe you are correct.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Liquid Plumber is an alkali base chemical.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Ugly gloves work!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*just remember-----a good flush is better than a full house!*

* LEAK1*


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

*Dawn dish detergent*

I find this works really well. 
When snaking a slow or grease line I ad hot water and Dawn Dish detergent while snaking then whamo it clears out this works great in Mcdonalds greasy lines but then again all their lines are greasy floor drains, mop sinks kitchen sink lines etc. The baking soda works well on the acid in drains I have had people laugh at me on that one but It works I keep paper towels in the van to all I need is a mop bucket and a vacuum maybe some Windex and a maid suit than I can ad a cleaning company to the business lol.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Keep your mouth closed, especially when unclogging a urinal line


----------



## Jaret (Mar 4, 2009)

Cleaned out a urinal today. First time to see such a thing. Calcium build up so bad it blocked everything. Muriatic acid works wonders. 

* wear rubber gloves when working with any acids, and keep a distance until that drain opens up!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I find this works really well.
> When snaking a slow or grease line I ad hot water and Dawn Dish detergent while snaking then whamo it clears out this works great in Mcdonalds greasy lines but then again all their lines are greasy floor drains, mop sinks kitchen sink lines etc. The baking soda works well on the acid in drains I have had people laugh at me on that one but It works I keep paper towels in the van to all I need is a mop bucket and a vacuum maybe some Windex and a maid suit than I can ad a cleaning company to the business lol.


I find jetting works even better.:thumbup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so bored I had to stop up my own sewer just to have something to do


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumboob said:


> Hmm, where to start:
> 
> 3)Kinetic water ram will clear any line with any obstruction at around 1500 p.s.i., GUARANTEED.
> 
> ...


Just a few modifications were needed...:thumbup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

gtglobe said:


> , follow up with boiling water. .


I hope you are not pouring boiling water into urinals? Otherwise you may be showing 2 cracks!:blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> I hope you are not pouring boiling water into urinals? Otherwise you may be showing 2 cracks!:blink:


WTF is with this guy...
He's posting crap all over the forum....:furious:

gtglobe, Are you a plumber?:no:

How about an intro before you poop on this site anymore....


----------

